# Birmingham, UK



## Yasmin94 (May 9, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I was wondering if there was anyone from Birmingham. I want to know because maybe, some of us can meet up and work on our anxiety together instead of on our own. I think that way we can make progress faster and talk to people who understand what it is like to have anxiety.

If you like the idea, then hopefully people will meet up with each other soon.

I don't feel ready for this yet but I posted because I was just wondering on how many people like the idea. When I'm ready, then hopefully I can meet you.


----------



## Jimmy11 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey There Yasmin. I am from Birmingham area too (well nearer to Kidderminster actually) but not too far away. I would be interested in getting something going with a support group sometime.


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey, I'm from Birmingham too. I'd love to attend some sort of support group. My therapist has been pushing me to attend a meet up of some kind anyway.

I know that there is an active Birmingham Social Anxiety group here. Although, I've yet to gain the courage to attend one of their meet-ups. :afr


----------



## Jimmy11 (Jul 3, 2014)

Well the three of us could meet up sometime if you guys were keen?


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah, I'd definitely like to give it a try.


----------



## Jimmy11 (Jul 3, 2014)

Cool, how about you Yasmin? Hopefully more people from Birmingham area will see this as well. Would be really good if we could start up some kind of group.


----------



## Jimmy11 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm from Kidderminster but am happy to travel to meet up somewhere in Birmingham. Wherever is most mutually convienient for people.


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm not too far from Birmingham and would be up for meeting


----------



## Jimmy11 (Jul 3, 2014)

When would be the best day/time for people to meet??


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

You should try a meet up group, this is a good one in Birmingham. 
http://www.meetup.com/The-BSAG/?oc=gvam

I've been to one meet up organised elsewhere on the SAUK site a few years ago. Made me feel worse really sitting there feeling left out. But it can be OK if you can push yourself to start a conversation, easier said than done though.

A 1-on-1 meet may be less pressure but be careful.


----------



## Jimmy11 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks AceP. I will look into that. I'm happy to do both though, if people want to meet up through here as well?


----------



## Jimmy11 (Jul 3, 2014)

Same for me i am flexible. I don't really mind where we meet but I agree a park or somewhere would be cool particularly if the weather is good.


----------



## Jimmy11 (Jul 3, 2014)

Anyone got any further thoughts on this??


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

LoL you should try SAUK if you want regular Birmingham meet ups or nationwide UK ones. http://www.social-anxiety-community.org/db/ They have one every few months at around on there that someone is organising. I'd meet up with some here maybe but I'm more Shrewsbury direction, wish I lived closer to Brum.


----------



## Yasmin94 (May 9, 2014)

Hey guys. Sorry for taking long to respond, its just that I wasn't really expecting anyone to respond after a while. Im not ready to meet up right now but I think you guys should make plans amongst yourselves, whether you want to do one to one or as a group. I have thought about other support groups mentioned but I would find it harder since a lot of people would have already bonded with others and that can make it harder for new people. Have any of you met up yet? I would like to know what you are planning to do if you haven't? It would be nice to know how it goes.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd be up for a meet in Brum, need to meet more people really. From Warks but travel up to Brum quite a few times.


----------



## Mikey Brum (Sep 21, 2014)

*going Mad*

Been suffering from anxiety attacks for over a year, I can be in a situation and I start feeling hot and the sweat pours from my head, have the feeling that I need to get out of situation asap and I get anxious about being anxious. Can be at work or talking to friends and family, is this normal? On tablets but they dont seem to help. Any advice?


----------



## Dorey23 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello, I'm from Birmingham (well Sandwell) 



Yasmin94 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if there was anyone from Birmingham. I want to know because maybe, some of us can meet up and work on our anxiety together instead of on our own. I think that way we can make progress faster and talk to people who understand what it is like to have anxiety.
> 
> ...


----------

